# Portable fuel tank recommendation



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Looking for a new ~ 6 gallon fuel tank. Both the Attwood and moeller tanks have reviews that describe frequent leaks from both the cap and line fitting. Can anyone recommend a reliable portable tank that I won't have to fret about leaks? Fuel gauge is not super high on priorities as I will be able to visually inspect fuel levels prior to each trip...


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Honestly, the only true reliable way is to get away from the plastic threads and fittings and go with a custom aluminum style. I've had a mueller for years and never had a issue. I always used a barb fitting at the tank though. Less chances for air leaks..


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Are you saying get a custom aluminum tank or just the aluminum fittings on the plastic mueller tank?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

yobata said:


> Looking for a new ~ 6 gallon fuel tank. Both the Attwood and moeller tanks have reviews that describe frequent leaks from both the cap and line fitting. Can anyone recommend a reliable portable tank that I won't have to fret about leaks? Fuel gauge is not super high on priorities as I will be able to visually inspect fuel levels prior to each trip...


I just bought an aluminum fuel cell from Jegs. It's 5.2 gallons I believe and comes with a sending unit. Was $120, but heck some places get $60 for a cheesy plastic one.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

yobata said:


> Are you saying get a custom aluminum tank or just the aluminum fittings on the plastic mueller tank?


A aluminum tank. The member above has seemed to have found a great deal on one that's not much more than the comparable plastic tanks..


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Sublime said:


> I just bought an aluminum fuel cell from Jegs. It's 5.2 gallons I believe and comes with a sending unit. Was $120, but heck some places get $60 for a cheesy plastic one.


Those are nice looking tanks and the price seems pretty good. What kind of fittings and hose match up to them?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Only looking at the ones online, it looks like the majority of the them have a 1/4" fpt standard fitting welded to them. This would accommodate the vast majority of connectors but I would personally go with a stainless fitting for longevity.
As far as the type of fitting goes, you could easily purchase a brass 3/8" hose barb X 1/4" mpt fitting and do it that way. I like not using a quick connector at the tank because it eliminates a source of air leaks.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I think the fittings are 10AN or 8AN? Not sure what that is but I'm going to get it all lined out this weekend I hope. What I wasn't anticipating was the "sump" on the bottom. The tank won't sit flat but little rubber feet are easy enough to find that will bolt on to the tabs on the four corners. The tank itself 12"x12"x10" including the sump area. With the fittings on the top, you'll need 12"-13" of vertical clearance.

Sorry for the poor pictures, it was dark when I took them this morning.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Sublime said:


> I think the fittings are 10AN or 8AN? Not sure what that is but I'm going to get it all lined out this weekend I hope. What I wasn't anticipating was the "sump" on the bottom. The tank won't sit flat but little rubber feet are easy enough to find that will bolt on to the tabs on the four corners. The tank itself 12"x12"x10" including the sump area. With the fittings on the top, you'll need 12"-13" of vertical clearance.
> 
> Sorry for the poor pictures, it was dark when I took them this morning.


Can you send me a link to this fuel cell? I cannot find it on Jegs website.

Also, I am no expert, but rubber feet may not be appropriate. "Do not use rubber strips: rubber contains carbon, which is cathodic to aluminum and will cause galvanic corrosion." This quote is from http://www.yachtsurvey.com/fueltank.htm


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I highly recommend your taking the time to sketch up what would be the best size permanent tank, where it would go, how you would monitor fuel level, add fuel/fuel additives, replace fuel pick up, etc,,,,,and get a price to fabricate it with marine grade materials from a reputable manufacturer. Like TNT, or others....

http://www.tntboatworks.com/index.php

That JEGS fuel cell is made from regular (non-marine) aluminum, requires a fuel gauge that is worthless for a tank that size in my opinion, and has the fuel line connections at the bottom which is a *BIG NO NO* for marine applications. Fuel pick up needs to be from the top of the tank with an anti-siphon valve fitting and hose that goes to bottom of tank. This way if the fuel line fails, ALL your fuel will not drain into your boat.

PLEASE DO NOT USE THAT TANK IN YOUR BOAT! (Yes, I'm yelling.)


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> I highly recommend your taking the time to sketch up what would be the best size permanent tank, where it would go, how you would monitor fuel level, add fuel/fuel additives, replace fuel pick up, etc,,,,,and get a price to fabricate it with marine grade materials from a reputable manufacturer. Like TNT, or others....
> 
> http://www.tntboatworks.com/index.php
> 
> ...


Mike: What do you think about this fuel tank? http://www.fueltankparts.com/5-gallon-rfh.html


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

And those fittings are no Bueno when trying to adapt your lines. Find one with the correct universal pipe thread fittings welded on..


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> I highly recommend your taking the time to sketch up what would be the best size permanent tank, where it would go, how you would monitor fuel level, add fuel/fuel additives, replace fuel pick up, etc,,,,,and get a price to fabricate it with marine grade materials from a reputable manufacturer. Like TNT, or others....
> 
> http://www.tntboatworks.com/index.php
> 
> ...


It's a speedmaster tank and it's made of 5051 aluminum, so it should be okay. I ran around the bay for years with a painted steel tank, so ........ And I wasn't going to use the bottom fittings, my friend would cap and weld them. There are two fittings in the top of the tank. I still may not use it just because the fittings are hard to find and expensive.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

AfterHours2 said:


> And those fittings are no Bueno when trying to adapt your lines. Find one with the correct universal pipe thread fittings welded on..


the Boyd welding one ( http://www.fueltankparts.com/5-gallon-rfh.html ) seems to have 3/8" NPT threaded fitting which should be bueno, no?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

yobata said:


> Mike: What do you think about this fuel tank? http://www.fueltankparts.com/5-gallon-rfh.html


Not enough bang (5 gallons) for the buck ($100) for me. Maybe if it were 10 gallons, but the real advantage of custom permanent aluminum tanks is you can maximize fuel tank capacity with minimal storage space impact.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Sublime said:


> It's a speedmaster tank and it's made of 5051 aluminum, so it should be okay. I ran around the bay for years with a painted steel tank, so ........ And I wasn't going to use the bottom fittings, my friend would cap and weld them. There are two fittings in the top of the tank. I still may not use it just because the fittings are hard to find and expensive.


Not worried about the materials so much....but still not seeing a 1-1/2" fill connection? My guess is the fittings at the top don't have a pick-up tube going to the bottom....

This pic shows a batch of tanks going to Maverick. You can see the fill and vent connections are welded in and made for a hose with hose clamps. The fuel pick-up connection is threaded for future service/replacement, and the fuel level sender is included.

The tank also has mounting flanges made to fit the boat its going into.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

yobata said:


> the Boyd welding one ( http://www.fueltankparts.com/5-gallon-rfh.html ) seems to have 3/8" NPT threaded fitting which should be bueno, no?


The 3/8" isn't bad, it's just a harder thread pattern to find. Most stores carry 1/4" fittings..


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Well, this sucks. I ended up with a sea sense 6 gallon portable for ease of refueling - I'd pull it out and set it in the bed of the truck to fill night before instead of hauling skiff to the gas station, and it made mixing oil easy. It did not last very long. Tonight I went to refuel at the pump, filled it full and noticed a leak. Not from the cap or the pickup barb, but on the bottom where the bottom meets the side. Very frustratd especially since it was completely full and dumping the fuel out is not easy based on the cap location (was going to just put the gas in the truck since I hadn't added the oil yet)...

It's this exact tank:


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't get it I have 20 year old "thin" tanks that are fine the "new"stuff id pretty thick in comparison ...

throw the tank on the roof and use the "jiggle siphon" I just used up all my hurricane generator gas that way ...


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

@noeettica I had to look up "jiggle siphon" - the video I saw was this one and it made me laugh





This is the method that I have used to partially empty/vacuum out the gravel of fish tanks. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

yobata said:


> Well, this sucks. I ended up with a sea sense 6 gallon portable for ease of refueling - I'd pull it out and set it in the bed of the truck to fill night before instead of hauling skiff to the gas station, and it made mixing oil easy. It did not last very long. Tonight I went to refuel at the pump, filled it full and noticed a leak. Not from the cap or the pickup barb, but on the bottom where the bottom meets the side. Very frustratd especially since it was completely full and dumping the fuel out is not easy based on the cap location (was going to just put the gas in the truck since I hadn't added the oil yet)...
> 
> It's this exact tank:


You should have loosened up that wallet and got aluminum


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

@Smackdaddy53 You're probably right, but the aluminum is a bigger hassle to fuel up (have to trailer skiff to gas station the night before) and mix oil for my 2 stroke. If I have fuel sitting in it for a week, I can lift it up and shake it manually...

I also like the ability to be able to take less fuel when I know the trip will be shorter (save weight) and bring another tank when the trip is longer...

I called the place where I bought it, they said since its been longer than a year they can't do anything. Then I called SeaSense and they said that it is a known problem which they believe is from a manufacturing error. They "got a bad batch." It sounds like they are going to send me a new one after I send them some pics...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a 6 gallon Moeller portable tank for my 12’ flat bottom river boat that is several years old and no issues. 
I hear you about having to transport the boat to get fuel but you could always fill a couple of 5-6 gallon cans, premix fuel then fill the aluminum tank. I don’t drive my lawnmower to the gas station unless I had at least a twelve pack


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

She's pissing


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

yobata said:


> View attachment 18159
> 
> 
> She's pissing


Looks like the water pump is strong


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've had several attwood tanks, none had any leaks. Although the last one had that weird non venting cap BS and blew up like a baloon. I went back to my old thin tank with a screw vent. 10 years and no issues so far.


----------

